# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  HSUS tax form 08

## snakemastercanada

http://www.humanesociety.org/assets/...m_990_2008.pdf

72 pages of huge amounts of money moving from here to there.
No deductions for dog food though.

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

One thing from a quick glance is glaring. Contributions went up by $1.5 million but SALARIES went up by $10.5 million!

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> One thing from a quick glance is glaring. Contributions went up by $1.5 million but SALARIES went up by $10.5 million!


 Ya I saw that to lol. :Weirdface:

----------


## USARK.Jonathan.Brady

A video I made that pulls heavily from that document.  Check it out and feel free to leave comments on YouTube about it if you'd like.

YouTube - Animal Rights groups like PeTA and HSUS.mpg

----------

dr del (01-14-2010),_iCandiBallPythons_ (01-14-2010),snakemastercanada (01-14-2010)

----------

